# Train Car Numbers



## RichBohlman (Jan 23, 2005)

I have seen in a number of trip reports the listing of car numbers that make up the train consist for that report. Are the train consists listed on the Amtrak website? How do the writers of the reviews get the consist numbers and information?

Thanks -


----------



## AlanB (Jan 23, 2005)

Train consists are not listed on the public Amtrak web site. If you are one of the lucky people who have access to Arrow, Amtrak's in house system, then you can get consist listings.

Most people who list the consist numbers do it just like I do when I travel. We walk from one end of the train to the other end, usually while in the station. A few use their power's of persuasion on a friendly conductor who supplies them with the numbers.

Of course once you have the numbers, should you wish to know what type of equipment you were seeing or what's being talked about, you can look it up on OTOL's Amtrak Roster.


----------



## RichBohlman (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the information and help


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 23, 2005)

My best advice is to wait until you get to a long somking stop and walk the length of the train. It's a good oppurtunity to stretch your legs and possibly get a shot or two of your power and consist as you walk the train. Make sure you talk to your Conductor to get a ballpark estimate of how long the stop will be. For example, Tampa is a smoking stop, but if you get off from the sleepers you barely have time to get to the head end and walk the length of the train before the train is pulling from the station.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 23, 2005)

It depends on the trip, but I'll often record the numbers from inside the train. That way, I don't have to worry about running to the rear of the train. I can usually get the engine numbers when the train goes around curves.


----------



## RichBohlman (Jan 24, 2005)

THANKS!


----------

